# best ear cleaner?



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Has a vet checked the build up to see if it was yeast or bacterial? I strongly suggest this first.. to make sure you are treating the right thing. Allergies can cause excess build up, too. Common allergies are corn wheat and soy. For normal cleaning I use a non alcohol based ear rinse.. right after the lathering of her bath.. they are shaking while I am rinsing.. and the smell of the cleaner is washed away by the soap.. For in between cleanings I add some cleaner to a baby wipe, wrap it around a finger and gently clean what I can reach and see.. no more. Some people on the site recommend Listerine..
Others say the WAVE solution.
The 'WAVE' solution
Water
Alcohol
Vinegar
Equal Parts
Here is a thread with several remedies... good luck! 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=43100&highlight=purple+solution


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I use Listerine. Either straight, or a bit diluted. Ears are clean and dry, and the smell of Listerine is gone within a few minutes, I've never had to wash them afterwards, and I have not had an ear infection in years.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Mix 1/2 peroxide and 1/2 water and clean with cotton ball. I do this a couple of times a week. I also give her some ear drops that the vet recommended. It's called Mometamax and I give her this once a week. It helps to head off ear infections.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

My Sophie has sensitive ears and the one I've found that doesn't irritate her is Vet's Solution Ear Cleaner followed be their drying solution. It smells good, too. Peroxide can be damaging and has been found medically to actually break down tissue, so I don't use that in her ears or on cuts and scrapes.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

First, I would highly recommend looking at the food you feed. Over the years I gradually changed the food for my cat to higher and higher standards, and her ears just continued to improve. Eventually I switched her to a raw diet (Nature's Variety) about 2 years ago, and she no longer even gets any bits building up in her ears.

Second, the very best ear solution I have found is "Purple Power". Our golden had a very bad ear infection going on for at least a month... we tried everything (except the vet). Tried the Purple Power and it cleared up immediately!!

Purple Power Hotspot Remedy & Ear Cleaner 
1 pint of 90 - 100% isopropyl alcohol 
4 tablespoons of boric acid powder 
16 drops of 1% gentian violet - You can find this at the drugstore. If you can't find it your pharmacist can order it or you can leave this ingredient out.You can get empty squirt bottles for the solution at the drug store. Note: the Gentian Violet does stain fabrics.

You will need to shake solution every time you use it to disperse the Boric Acid Powder. This also works well to dry out hot spots. You can cut the gentian violet in half if you are worried about staining the fur on a show dog. Keep solution in a tightly capped squeeze bottle. 

TREATMENT: 

Evaluate condition of ears before treating. 

Flush the ear with solution (gently with squirt bottle). You will need to shake solution every time you use it to disperse the Boric Acid Powder. 
Massage gently to the count of 60, wipe with a tissue. 
You may repeat this a 2nd time if needed. 
If very inflamed and sore just flush and then wait until inflammation has subsided before wiping the ear, which will be about two days. 
If the dog will allow, gently swab out the ear with a Kleenex, cotton make-up pad or sterile pad. 
The dog will shake out the excess, which can be wiped with a tissue. 

The SCHEDULE of treatment is as follows: 

Treat 1 - 2x per day for the first week to two weeks, depending upon severity of ears. If there is no improvement please consult your vet. 

Treat 1x per day for the next 1-2 weeks. 

Treat 1x per month (or even less frequently, depending on the dog).


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

change her food

Blush had gunky ears since we got her. she ate proplan puppy at the breeder, and Canidae ALS (old formula) here with lots of treats. after the Canidae formula switch, her ears turned black & even with daily cleaning, kept getting worse.

that is when we discovered her Gluten allergy. since switching to a grain-free diet, her ears are perfect. I wipe them out with the ear cleansing wipes once a week, but it isn't really needed. no more build up at all! 

try Taz on a grain-free diet, I bet you see great improvements. 

BTW: Blush eats Taste of the Wild, High Prairie & we use EVO grain-free treats.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> I use Listerine. Either straight, or a bit diluted. Ears are clean and dry, and the smell of Listerine is gone within a few minutes, I've never had to wash them afterwards, and I have not had an ear infection in years.


Laura, do you put the listerine on a cotton ball and clean them? I know some cleaners you squirt down there ears and then clean it out.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Laura, do you put the listerine on a cotton ball and clean them? I know some cleaners you squirt down there ears and then clean it out.


Yep. I use two big triple sized cotton balls together, which are too big to get down too far, but when I firmly wiped the ears, the Listerine "sqeezes" into the canal. I wipe the ear well, and the dog shakes their head and any matter loosened by the Listerine comes up and I rewipe.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> Laura, do you put the listerine on a cotton ball and clean them? I know some cleaners you squirt down there ears and then clean it out.


 I was wondering the same thing. Also, since I gargle with Cool Mint Listerine, can I use that flavor? Probably more information than you wanted to know, huh?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Happy said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Also, since I gargle with Cool Mint Listerine, can I use that flavor? Probably more information than you wanted to know, huh?


 
NO! Don't use anything but the amber colored, crappy tasting stuff. Minty Blue will attract ants or sumthin' - it's got sugar in it.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Oops! I guess that is why I like Cool Mint....Thanks for all the wonderful info and advice you give.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Yep. I use two big triple sized cotton balls together, which are too big to get down too far, but when I firmly wiped the ears, the Listerine "sqeezes" into the canal. I wipe the ear well, and the dog shakes their head and any matter loosened by the Listerine comes up and I rewipe.


OK.... All Cruiser's gunk in down in the canal.....but is a lot better now that I switched his food.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Meggie's oncologist at NC State recommended Virbac's Epi-Otic ear cleaner. I had always used a homemade mixture, but this smells clean and works great. No ear infections since we started using it. It leaves a slight waxy residue that protects the ear.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Meggie'sMom said:


> Meggie's oncologist at NC State recommended Virbac's Epi-Otic ear cleaner. I had always used a homemade mixture, but this smells clean and works great. No ear infections since we started using it. It leaves a slight waxy residue that protects the ear.


I have this and it really never helped Cruisers ears...the others it did great on them.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy gets her ears cleaned out with OtiClens about once a week. It doesn't smell very good, but it seems to do okay.
.


----------



## FurOnFour (Jun 10, 2008)

I took Ginger to the vet yesterday because I knew she had an ear infection. Turned out to be yeast infection and he gave (ha!) Mometamax Drops. I told him that I clean her ears with apple cidar vinegar and alcohol. Said she definitely needs the vinegar. Here is how I mix: 1 part Apple Cidar Vinegar to 2 parts alcohol. Vet said I should always clean her ears with this mixture once or twice a week. If the yeast infection comes back...change her food! Her ears were full of black goopy stuff and she was slinging her head. That always signals an infection.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> change her food
> 
> Blush had gunky ears since we got her. she ate proplan puppy at the breeder, and Canidae ALS (old formula) here with lots of treats. after the Canidae formula switch, her ears turned black & even with daily cleaning, kept getting worse.
> 
> ...



Taz eats Evo and has since she came to live here 2 years ago 

Taz got her one and only ear infection from swimming and us not drying her ears out properly. The infection has been taken care of since last summer. She does not have an infection now. She actually has nice clean ears as long as I keep up on them. I just wanted to know a better ear cleaner as the Oti Clens smells horrible.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

second on the "purple power"!


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

I use Malacetic Otic. I get it from jbpets.com, I think it's available elsewhere too. It doesn't smell too bad. It works well. My dogs have not had to be treated for an ear infection since they've been with me. Dalton had I slight issue when I first adopted him, but with daily cleaning & a change of food his ears cleared up. Now I clean them every week or 2. Meesha has had two instances, that I caught early (I am always looking in their ears). Both probably related to water play. She had her annual physical earlier this month & the vet said her ears looked perfect.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

We use a cucumber melon ear wash from Animal Pharmaceuticals.It smells really good and is gentle. It cleans the ears while keeping the ph balance normal. I agree though make sure you see what the infection is about first then pick your products. I use mometamax if there is an infection. good luck.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Taz, I can't find it locally anywhere but PetSupplyPlus in Clarksburg and they are nearly always sold out but it's a great wash:
Dr. Gold's Ear Therapy
http://www.pawsuppetsupply.com/056173.html

I know tea tree oil mixtures are controversial, and you may not like this smell either, I love it.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Solas Goldens said:


> We use a cucumber melon ear wash from Animal Pharmaceuticals.It smells really good and is gentle. It cleans the ears while keeping the ph balance normal. I agree though make sure you see what the infection is about first then pick your products. I use mometamax if there is an infection. good luck.


. 

There is no infection. The infection was last summer and was because of swimming. My only issue now is thefact that the ear cleaner I use smells to high heaven!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> Taz, I can't find it locally anywhere but PetSupplyPlus in Clarksburg and they are nearly always sold out but it's a great wash:
> Dr. Gold's Ear Therapy
> http://www.pawsuppetsupply.com/056173.html
> 
> I know tea tree oil mixtures are controversial, and you may not like this smell either, I love it.



I will try this. Tea tree oil I don't think bothers me, and it's a good price too. Next time I'm in the area I'll pick some up. Maybe I'll call and make sure they have it. Thank you!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

We use ear clear - ear cleansing pads. I wipe his ears after every bath or if I know he got his head wet. That's worked for the last 4 years. Prior to finding them the vet recommended cleaning with white vinegar (on a cotton ball) and then following with alcohol to dry the ear.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I'm also recommending the Purple potion, since you have isopropyl alcohol as the antiseptic, boric acid to lower pH of the ear canal, and gentian violet as the antifungal agent.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

With the purple stuff, is it going to stain her ears purple?


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

No, it shouldn't.

If you follow the instructions from Lego&Jacub and squirt some in the ear canal, massage the ear, and wipe with a pad and then squirt some more in the ear and let them shake it out, it should be fine.

Just watch where your dog shakes the solution out though because it might stain other stuff! Gentian violet has been used as a dye for the Faculty of Engineering mustard yellow leather jackets at Queens University in Kingston, Ontario, Canada though!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> Taz, I can't find it locally anywhere but PetSupplyPlus in Clarksburg and they are nearly always sold out but it's a great wash:
> Dr. Gold's Ear Therapy
> http://www.pawsuppetsupply.com/056173.html
> 
> I know tea tree oil mixtures are controversial, and you may not like this smell either, I love it.


Maribeth, Woof's here in Morgantown has this, and they said they always keep it in stock as its their favorite ear cleaner when they do grooming. I bought some and Taz ear's are spotless! Seriously, I used it once and then let her shake her head and it got all the **** out...thank you!


----------



## golden fanantic (Mar 9, 2007)

*Viniger*

MY vet recomended using 9 parts water to 1 part viniger and applying with coton balls.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I went to Woof's for the 1st time this week! Only got to pop in for 5-10 minutes and will be trying to go back really soon.
THANKS for letting me know! And I do just love the stuff, great for scrapes and scuffs too. Glad you're pleased with it!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so happy we have Woof's here in town. They carry just about every quality brand of food and anything else you might need.


----------

